# Feeding Beet Pulp



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Got some beet pulp today to add a little weight to one of my does. She weighs about 60-ish pounds I would guess. She's nursing right now and after her kids are weaned I will be milking her. Wondering how much beet pulp and sweet feed (about 8 or 9% protein) to give her each day. They have lot's of browse and forage to eat, and since there is so much I only supplement with a little grass hay.

Also wondering if I could give any sweet feed or beet pulp to the bucks. They have free choice grass hay, minerals, and 2 bags of weeds each per day. (The bags are the ones you use at the store) 

Thanks!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes you can give grain to the bucks,if they are not getting any start out slow,half a cup once or twice a day and increase,I don't feed beet pulp but I would also start out with small amounts and watch there poop


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I always like to start out with half a cup. Then slowly increase. Your nursing doe should really have at least 16% protein with the goat feed though.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We were feeding 16%, but our little feed store ran out... I just though this was better than nothing! Do you need to wet the beet pulp down? It's in pellets.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

no need to wet the beet pulp...sorry your feed store ran out of your regualr feed, be careful giving new grain...too much too fast can cause rumen upset...any time you make changes...go slow..when they get ther regular feed in..mix with what you are using now to make the transission back to it easier on them


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

happybleats said:


> no need to wet the beet pulp...sorry your feed store ran out of your regualr feed, be careful giving new grain...too much too fast can cause rumen upset...any time you make changes...go slow..when they get ther regular feed in..mix with what you are using now to make the transission back to it easier on them


Thanks, will do.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, looks like I have a picky eater on my hand! She loves the new grain, but didn't touch the beet pulp!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I have the same problem with beet pulp. Although i think if you wet it and put a little molasses in it it might make it more palatable. I know that sounds silly because beet pulp is made from sugar beets. But the process of sugar production takes all of it out. You might try loose beet pulp.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use shredded beet pulp...goats eat it well..of couse its harder to pick out lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> She loves the new grain


The only problem with that is it has low protien lol..If you stick with it you will need to add things to up that %%,,, Calf manna BOSS for example


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use beet pulp shreds fed dry, mixed into the 18% grain ration as well as alfalfa pellets, early in lactation I mix Calf Manna and BOSS with my girls rations.... the one ND doe I have that freshened with triplets, 2 bucks and 1 doe did very well with being fed 2x a day at a rate of 3 cups 18% 1 cup BP shreds, 1 cup Alfalfa pellets, 1/4 cup BOSS and 1/4 cup Calf manna twice a day.... a so-so clover mixed hay as well. My does freshen in mid February so there is no fresh browse available so I need to supplement heavily to keep them in condition during those first weeks of lactation. This doe did not lose condition as I expected and still puts a quart in my milk pail every morning as well as has her 4 month old doeling with her thru the day


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i read somewhere that animals try not to eat gmo crops b/c they have high levels of formaldehyde. could be why your goatie doesn't want to eat it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My dies wouldn't touch the beet pulp pellets... Had to soak them so they would eat them then they stopped eating their alfalfa pellets unless i soaked them too... and soaking was a pain in the butt... soo I switched over to the shreds. They eat them no problem


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*does not dies lol!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Where do you buy beet pulp shreds?
Do you only use it for does in milk?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we got ours at tractor supply I believe...You can use them for any goat who needs a bit more than just grain..


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I include beet pulp in our feed regimen. I use 2 bags noble goat, 1 bag BOSS, 1 bag alfalfa pellet and 1 bag beet pulp. It's been the highest functioning diet for our does so far. I may be upping the boss a bit for our milking doe who has trouble keeping weight on because she gives us a lot of milk...but I'm keeping the beet pellets.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

goatiegirl said:


> Where do you buy beet pulp shreds?
> Do you only use it for does in milk?


I get mine from my feed store, TSC has them too, but they carry smaller bags and it was more expensive.. Yes right now only my milkers are getting it.. my Jr's were but I have a dry Sr. in with them and she needs to loose weight, and my yearling was getting a little chunky.. so I stopped adding it to theirs.. My bucks will be getting it while in rut to help keep weight on them without over doing the grain


----------



## keeponfarming (Jun 12, 2013)

i used to feed beet pulp shreds...its not expensive. and for 50 pounds its a bunch of feed. i would Mix it in as a filler.. might do it again when i have more goats and need to stretch the feed bill...never found it to be a big weight gainer, but when i got sandy my Oberhasli...she was VERY skinny. 95 pounds.....  so i fed her a mix of what i normally use as goat feed but added in "rice bran pellets" they ARE VERY expensive $36 dollars for 40 pounds...but..(only used 1 bag now working on number 2) Now she is 120 pounds!!!! ( : its the ONLY thing that put weight on her.. i tried rich hay,extra pellet, sweet feed, all times of goodies, but the rice bran pellet worked!

week when i got her









her back in april









i can go out and get newer photos, but this shows you the improvement with just one bag!​


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow nice job. She is looking good.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She doesn't like alfalfa pellets or boss either 

I will try soaking her food today for now :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Success! I soaked the beet pulp, and she LOVES it. Going to maybe get some alfalfa pellets for her and try soaking those too. We have alfalfa hay, but the others don't need it. :laugh:

Wonder if she would eat BOSS if I soaked them too 

So, how much BP and grain should I feed her each day?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

All my goats get soaked beet pulp mixed with their grain twice a day. They love it wet, hate it dry. Actually, it really isn't wet, its more damp than anything. 

They each get a 1 pound coffee can of the soaked BP on their grain twice a day top dressed once a day with rice bran meal.

I've been feeding BP to my horses and goats for almost as long as I have owned them (40 years for horses and 32 for goats.)


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How much would you recommend feeding a Nigerian Dwarf? I'm thinking of working her up to one cup of beet pulp and one cup of sweet feed once a day. Maybe 1/2 of BOSS with each feeding too? Wonder if she would take those soaked..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Boy do I have a picky picky goat. I tried soaking the BOSS with the beat pellets, then mixing the grain in, and she didn't really like it. So I think me feeding scheduled will be as follows:

Morning: 1/2 cup soaked beet pellets for two weeks then move up to 1 cup soaked beet pellets
Night: 1/2 cup 8% grain for two weeks then move up to 1 cup

If she doesn't increase milk production or gain a few pounds I will add in a little calf manna.

Now we _do_ have alfalfa hay, BUT I don't know how to let her eat 1/4 of a flake each day without the others eating it, and they DO NOT need it... :laugh: Any ideas?


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

Does all this stuff work good for growing kids? I need something that is also gonna help keep weight on my mommas till i finish there other pasture. I could really use the help on what to get feed wise. I do have a Tractor Supply, Co-op and a performance feeds store. I also herd about Black Oiled Sunflower seeds, anyone know about them?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Beet pulp I think would be okay, so would calf manna and BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds) work well too. Alfalfa hay also. Just need to try different things to find what works best for your herd and individual goats


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

here's a recently thread on putting weight on does using rice bran.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/does-rice-bran-work-weight-gainer-yes-photos-148827/


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

*beet pulp*

We have started using a juicer for our own health benefit and notice beet pulp as refuse. Could this be used for my goats? fresher would sure be better than processed storebought. Any suggestions?

Ms_mac
2 nigerian dwarf (Jack and Jill)


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep, should be fine.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yep, we give our goats all the pulp from the juicer, and they love it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Tara_Bishop said:


> Does all this stuff work good for growing kids? I need something that is also gonna help keep weight on my mommas till i finish there other pasture. I could really use the help on what to get feed wise. I do have a Tractor Supply, Co-op and a performance feeds store. I also herd about Black Oiled Sunflower seeds, anyone know about them?


For growing kids I feed, Alfalfa pellets, Dry cob, 18% grower, calf manna, BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds), and some beet pulp.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

And for picky goats...
Mine are all spoiled brats and wont touch their grain if I just mix it all together, they like it all divided into little rows in the pan.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine used to be picky but soon learned that if they don't eat what is in front of them they go without. Not so picky now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> Mine used to be picky but soon learned that if they don't eat what is in front of them they go without. Not so picky now.


 Tried that a LONG time ago, 2 of them are just picky to the core, all the rest are steam shovels! The steam shovels prefer it to be divided, but will eat it if I mix it.
Seriosly they are like industrial vaccums, they can inhale 6lbs in under 2 minutes.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

6lbs!?! Wow, you must go through A LOT of grain!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes I do! Went through a whole heck of a lot when I had over 60 does! Milking of them by hand 2X a day, I let the others dam raise their kids, too much work!

I am milking 6 does 2X a day right now and thats enough for my old hands, really makes your carpel tunnel worse. I only give 6lbs to my fast eaters (mostly 2 of the does the other 4 are slower), because it take a while to milk them out. All the other does get about 3-4lbs


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok i have started my goats on a mix of feed for 7 nannies (5 are in milk) and 7 babies. Let me know if you think that i need to feed more or less? Also they get feed at night and hay in the morning. 

Feed mix is:
- 5 cups Beet Pulp
- 5 cups Alfalfa Pellets
- 5 cups of Sweet Feed 12% mixed with Whole Oats
- 3 cups of Black Oiled Sunflower Seeds

I mix this all together and they love all of it.. even my babies. Does it sound like a good mix?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Tara_Bishop said:


> Ok i have started my goats on a mix of feed for 7 nannies (5 are in milk) and 7 babies. Let me know if you think that i need to feed more or less? Also they get feed at night and hay in the morning.
> 
> Feed mix is:
> - 5 cups Beet Pulp
> ...


I'm at a loss with "cups" measurements, with grain I go by the lbs. How many lbs is that?

Only thing I'd suggest is bumping the sweet feed to a higher protein (if needed for the nannies) the kids grow fast so they need more protein . And if they need it add Calf manna, other than that, its a good feed.


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh and what about Corn? I live in Tennessee and there is quite a few back road goat people that feed it to there goats. Now i bought a goat awhile back and the owner fed hers corn and the goats teeth were grind-ed down. I also seen other goats with the same problem. So Corn yes or no?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, and hay should be free choice.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Tara_Bishop said:


> Oh and what about Corn? I live in Tennessee and there is quite a few back road goat people that feed it to there goats. Now i bought a goat awhile back and the owner fed hers corn and the goats teeth were grind-ed down. I also seen other goats with the same problem. So Corn yes or no?


No corn is needed, they get that from the sweet feed, and corn is total digestible nutrients and it mostly turns into sugar when digesting.


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I'm at a loss with "cups" measurements, with grain I go by the lbs. How many lbs is that?
> 
> Only thing I'd suggest is bumping the sweet feed to a higher protein (if needed for the nannies) the kids grow fast so they need more protein . And if they need it add Calf manna, other than that, its a good feed.


I'm not sure of pounds i don't have anything to measure out. As far as i know by reading 3 cups = 1 pound. Now i did have one that bloated on me a few days ago, but that was when i was feeding them twice a day. She is a very fast eater.


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh, and hay should be free choice.


Hay.. even at nite. I herd well read that give them grain mix at night, let there bellies chew there cud and give them hay in the morning and during the day. So should i give them hay at all times?

(Btw i have been in goats for 6yrs, but the goat farm i helped managed was brush/kiko/boer meat goats and they were just let out on 60ac. They were brought in to be wormed and feet done. I messed with them alot, but now that i am out of the goat farm im doing it my own way and i want to get better and bigger kids and nicer mammas. I'm gonna switch out my herd to Saanen, Boer and i want 1 Alpine within a couple of years.)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Tara_Bishop said:


> As far as i know by reading 3 cups = 1 pound.


2 cups is a pound. 8 oz/cup, 16 oz is a pound. I am sorry if that sounded patronizing, I did not mean it to be.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Tara_Bishop said:


> Hay.. even at nite. I herd well read that give them grain mix at night, let there bellies chew there cud and give them hay in the morning and during the day. So should i give them hay at all times?


Ya gotta love the internet! :laugh: What I read was grain before hay in the morning, then just hay at night. I don't feed hay free choice, but that is your decision. I have fed hay at night for quite a few years now, and never had a problem. I think the idea of grain in the morning is so, if there is a problem, you can see it and do something about it. I don't know that for a fact, though. I have no idea what is up with the no hay at night recommendation.


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> 2 cups is a pound. 8 oz/cup, 16 oz is a pound. I am sorry if that sounded patronizing, I did not mean it to be.


You are not patronizing at all that is a big help. Thank you so much for helping. I wish that would say cup sizes on the bags. That would make it so much easier.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> 2 cups is a pound. 8 oz/cup, 16 oz is a pound. I am sorry if that sounded patronizing, I did not mean it to be.


Well yes, 16oz is a pound, but with a measuring cup that might not come out right, some grain is denser and some is lighter, even though it takes up the same amount of space in the cup.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine have free choice hay all day, all night. Their feeder is never empty.
I grain in the morning and at night, but only kids, and.milking does.


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok i am gonna up my cups by 1 and go from there. Thanks everyone for your help. Every advise y'all gave me will probably be tried.


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Mine have free choice hay all day, all night. Their feeder is never empty.
> I grain in the morning and at night, but only kids, and.milking does.


Feeding twice a day with grain would be ok? When i started feeding twice a day is when my one goat bloated real bad. Now i never had baking soda in with them till after she bloated. I didnt find out about it till i looked up the bloat. So you think with having baking soda now free of choice will help if i feed twice a day?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well yes, 16oz is a pound, but with a measuring cup that might not come out right, some grain is denser and some is lighter, even though it takes up the same amount of space in the cup.


It comes out right. Out of curiosity, I measured every type of feed on the place the other night, then weighed them. Didn't matter if it was little tiny grower pellets, medium sized grower pellets, or alfalfa pellets - a cup of each one weighed out at 1/2 lb.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Tara_Bishop said:


> Feeding twice a day with grain would be ok? When i started feeding twice a day is when my one goat bloated real bad. Now i never had baking soda in with them till after she bloated. I didnt find out about it till i looked up the bloat. So you think with having baking soda now free of choice will help if i feed twice a day?


Only have the baking soda out free choice with the does, not the bucks or wethers. 
I don't quite follow... does she bloat with grain 2X a day, or the hay?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> It comes out right. Out of curiosity, I measured every type of feed on the place the other night, then weighed them. Didn't matter if it was little tiny grower pellets, medium sized grower pellets, or alfalfa pellets - a cup of each one weighed out at 1/2 lb.


That's great to know! I dont have a scale


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Me niether! So now that we know how many cups equal pounds, anyone have a feed mix idea for me?


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Only have the baking soda out free choice with the does, not the bucks or wethers.
> I don't quite follow... does she bloat with grain 2X a day, or the hay?


I was feeding hay twice a day and then i started with grain twice a day and she bloated 2 day after having grain twice a day. Oh and i just got me a bander.. my poor little boys are gonna get a surprise.. also got some antiseptic spray as well.


----------



## Tara_Bishop (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok i got the hay/grain thing fixed. I am gonna stick with hay in morning and grain at night and then in about a month or less start introducing grain in the morning as well as in the evening and when i make a hay rack (cus goats waste so much hay) then i will give them hay at night as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> It comes out right. Out of curiosity, I measured every type of feed on the place the other night, then weighed them. Didn't matter if it was little tiny grower pellets, medium sized grower pellets, or alfalfa pellets - a cup of each one weighed out at 1/2 lb.


 A cup of my alfalfa pellets are only 5 ounces. Cup measurements are liquid ounces.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

goathiker said:


> A cup of my alfalfa pellets are only 5 ounces. Cup measurements are liquid ounces.


 thats what I figured... some feed is denser than others, some take up more space, some take up less, which is why I thought they wouldn't be the same. Liquid and dry are different.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goathiker said:


> A cup of my alfalfa pellets are only 5 ounces. Cup measurements are liquid ounces.


Not necessarily. A cup can be liquid or dry, and there are separate measuring cups for each. As previously stated, I measured (dry measuring cup) 3 different types of pellets - alfalfa, and 2 different sized grower pellets. I then weighed them and they all 3 weighed out at 1/2 lb.


----------

